# Fenix PD35 (XM-L2, 1x18650, 2xCR123A/RCR) Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIME, VIDEO+



## selfbuilt (Mar 4, 2014)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *











To my mind, the PD35 is one of the "flagship" lights from Fenix – a very popular workhorse in the common 1x18650, 2xCR123A/RCR class. So popular in fact that a number of other makers have released similar compact models in this battery class, with comparable dual-switch interfaces.

The current PD35 (XM-L2 U2) has be out for a little while now, but I have only recently got my hands on one for testing. Let's see how it compares to the recent competition in this class. 

For additional general comments on how several of the current dual-switch lights in this battery class compare, please see my post #2.

*Manufacturer Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the manufacturer provides – scroll down to see my actual testing results).


LED: Cree XM-L2 (U2) LED 
Uses one 18650 rechargeable Li-ion battery or two 3V CR123A Lithium batteries
Output/Runtime: Turbo 850 lumens/1hr 15min – Hi 450 lumens / 2hr 30min – Mid 170 lumens / 7hr 45min – Lo 45 Lumens / 29hr – Eco 10 lumens / 140 hr – Strobe 850 Lumens
Beam Distance 185m
Beam Intensity: 8600cd
Impact Resistant: 1m
Waterproof: IPX-8, underwater 2m
Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
Low-voltage warning function to remind you to replace the battery
Reverse polarity protection guards against improper battery installation
Over-heat protection to avoid high-temperature of the surface
Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design
Tactical tail switch with momentary-on function
Side switch on the head
Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating 
Dimensions: 139mm (Length) x 25.4mm (Diameter)
Weight: 87-gram weight (excluding the battery)
MSRP: ~$75














Packaging is fairly standard for Fenix. The orange and black cardboard box has a lot of specs and an overview of the light. Inside, included with the light are spare O-rings, basic wrist lanyard, holster with Velcro closing flap, pocket clip (attached), spare forward switch boot cover, product inserts, warranty card, and manual.













From left to right: AW Protected 18650 2200mAh; Fenix PD35; Nitecore P12; Eagletac TX25C2; Sunwayman V25C; Olight S20 2014; Eagletac D25LC2; Sunwayman C21C; Foursevens Quark Q123-2.

All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed:

*Fenix PD35*: Weight: 82.7g, Length: 138.1mm, Width (bezel): 25.4mm
*Eagletac D25LC2*: Weight: 50.0g, Length: 116.3mm, Width (bezel): 22.5mm
*Eagletac TX25C2*: Weight 93.6g, Length: 120.4mm, Width (bezel): 31.6mm
*Foursevens Quark Q123-2 X* (Regular tailcap): Weight: 44.6g, Length: 112.7mm, Width (bezel) 22.0mm
*Foursevens MMR-X*: Weight 90.8g, Weight (with 18650): 138.5g, Length: 138.6mm, Width (bezel): 31.5mm
*Foursevens MMX Burst*: Weight 145.8g, Length: 153.3mm, Width (bezel): 38.7mm
*Nitecore P12*: Weight: 89.7g, Length: 139.4mm, Width (bezel): 25.4mm
*Olight M20S-X:* Weight: 124.1g, Length: 145.4mm, Width: 35.5mm (head)
*Thrunite TN12-2014*: Weight: 80.0g, Length: 140.5mm, Width (bezel): 25.4mm
*Zebralight SC600 II*: Weight 79.3g, Length: 101.8mm, Width (bezel) 29.7mm






















The PD35 is a fairly compact light. Anodizing has a black finish, hard anodized (i.e., type III) – with no chips or damage on my sample. Body labels are fairly subtle (i.e., light gray instead of bright white). Knurling is relatively aggressive on the body tube. When combined all the other grip elements (e.g., cooling fins in the head, side switch cover, pocket clip, etc.), overall grip is excellent. :thumbsup: The fins in the head also have an anti-roll feature. The pocket clip holds onto the light very firmly.

Tailcap screw threads are square cut and anodized for tailcap lock-out. There are also a good number of threads – more than typical on a light this size. 

The P35 uses a protruding forward clicky switch, so tailstanding is not possible. There are raised areas on the sides of the switch, but these are just for the lanyard attachment. I'm not sure why they didn't design this to allow tailstanding, as most other makers have. :thinking:

On/off is controlled by the physical tailcap clicky switch, but all mode switching is done by the electronic side switch in the head. The mode-changing switch in the head has pretty good feel for an electronic switch. It is relatively easy to locate by feel or sight, and has a definite click, with typical traverse. Please see my User Interface section for a discussion. 

There is a spring on the contact board in the head, so flat-top cells can be used. The reverse polarity protection system must be circuit based, not physical. The body tube is wide enough to accommodate all size 18650 cells, but you may find really long cells under tight pressure with the dual springs.










The overall head is not very large. Reflector is smooth, and of moderate depth given the size of the head. Coupled with the XM-L2 cool white emitter (which was well centered on my sample), I would expect a fairly typical beam pattern. Scroll down for beamshots.

The PD35 comes with a flat black aluminum bezel.

*User Interface*

The PD35 has a straightforward interface. Turn the light on/off by the forward tailcap switch. Lightly press and hold for momentary, click (press and release) for constant on. Click again to turn off.

To change modes, click the electronic switch in the head, while the light on. Mode sequence is Eco > Lo > Med > Hi > Turbo, in repeating sequence. The light has mode memory, and returns the last level set after turning the tail switch off/on.

Press and hold the electronic switch to access an oscillating Strobe mode. A single click exits you from Strobe back into constant output.

*Video*: 

For information on the light, including the build and user interface, please see my video overview:



Video was recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

*PWM/Strobe*

As with other Fenix lights, the PD35 is current-controlled. There is no PWM, on any level. And unlike my recent LD12 review, there is no sign of circuit noise on any level either. 

Strobe





The strobe is an oscillating strobe, switching between two frequencies every 2 secs or so (6.5Hz and 14.8Hz). Here is a blow-up of each strobe frequency:










There are no additional blinky modes on the PD35 (unlike my LD12, which had an additional SOS mode).

*Beamshots:*

For white-wall beamshots below, all lights are on Max output on an AW protected 18650 battery. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences.





























































Beam pattern is good, about what you would expect for a light/reflector this size. The PD35 has a fairly wide spillbeam, with a somewhat wider than typical hotstpot. The PD35 is probably one of the "floodiest" options in this size class, with the most consistently "clean" beam (i.e., lowest number of artifacts and rings). But the difference to other recent lights is not that great. Max output on turbo seems to be quite bright for this class – scroll down for detailed output and throw measures.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).
















The PD35 is clearly driven very hard on Turbo – it has one of the highest 1x18650 outputs I've measured in this class. That's quite impressive for such a compact light. Note as well that the PD35 is even brighter on max on 2x battery sources than 1x18650. oo:

Throw is quite reasonable for the class, given the size of the head and reflector.

Let's see how all the levels compare to the official specs, on 1x18650 in my lightbox:






There is a generally good concordance between my estimated lumens and Fenix published specs – except my measures are all somewhat higher.  As always, you have to consider my estimated lumens as a source of _relative_ measures between lights (i.e., not to be taken as absolute values). Note that the Turbo mode of the PD35 steps down to the Hi level (see my Runtimes below for more info).

One thing I would like to see is a lower Lo mode. Fenix refers to their 10 lumen level as "Eco", which is a cute way of saying long runtime. But I would prefer a true <1 lumen "moonlight/firefly" mode instead.

*Output/Runtime Graphs:*

To start, here is a comparison of four of my highest output recent lights in this class; the Zebralight SC600-II, Fenix PD35, Nitecore P12, and Thrunite TN12-2014:










Given the incredibly high drive level of these lights on Max, it is not surprising that all of them either show a direct-drive-like pattern (i.e., the TN12-2014), or have a defined step-down (either timed or thermal-managed). It just isn't possible for these small lights to maintain that sort of output (and heat) on a single 18650 in a fully regulated fashion for long. The Fenix PD35 and Nitecore P12 have a very similar pattern of gradual step-downs from Max, with at least the first step timed. 

The PD35 shows excellent efficiency and regulation at all levels, roughly comparable to the 18650-only SC600-II. :thumbsup: 

Let's see how it does on 1x18650 against a wider range of lights (omitting the comparisons already shown above):










Again, the PD35 is an extremely efficient member of this class. 

Here are a couple of comparisons on 2x battery sources:











Thanks to the set of step-downs on Hi, you can safely run 2xCR123A or 2xRCR cells in this light. Efficiency is again excellent, on all battery sources.

*Potential Issues*

The PD35 lacks a true "moonlight" mode.

There are a series of step-downs from Turbo on all batteries (i.e., rapid step-down to Hi, and then a subsequent step down to Med). 

The PD35 can't tailstand in its native form, despite the raised lanyard attachment points on the tailcap. These seems like an odd omission, as access to the switch is reduced by the raised side posts (i.e., why reduce access this much, if you aren't going to support tailstanding?).

*Preliminary Observations*

As you can see above, there really aren't too many issues that I can find with this light – the PD35 is a very respectable (and leading) member of the compact 1x18650, 2xCR123A/RCR family of lights. :wave:

Build quality is top-notch, with good attention to detail. Hand feel is fabulous, with top of class grip. The only thing I would change physically about the light is tailstanding – for some odd reason, they have built up the edges of the tailcap high enough to interfere with access to the switch, but not enough to allow tailstanding. :thinking: You could probably adjust this yourself by opening up the switch internals and adding an appropriately-sized spacer, but it is odd that you would have to. 

Also, given the price premium this model commands over competing products from other makers, I think a better quality wrist lanyard and holster would be nice. Anyone else fondly remember the old Fenix open pouch design with elastic sides? 

I find the PD35 user interface very intuitive. The mode-changing electronic side switch was pioneered by Fenix some time ago, and they have certainly figured out how to do it right. Switch feel is good, and the interface is straightforward. I'm glad the "tactical" strobe is hidden behind a press-hold. But I wish makers of general purpose lights would put a slow signaling strobe or fast beacon in there instead (or at least, in addition).

The circuit also performed admirably in my testing. There is no sign of the "flicker" effect that plagued the recent LD12 upgrade – all levels were rock-solid stable on my PD35. Output/runtime efficiency was excellent as always, with very flat regulation (note that the light steps down significantly from Turbo). Fenix was always a leader in regards to regulation and efficiency, and I'm glad to see they have kept it up on this latest version of the PD35 family.

Beam pattern is good, well suited to a general purpose light. The nice wide hotspot is suitable for a lot of tasks, even without a diffuser. And since the PD35 is based on an established build, there are plenty of Fenix diffuser/filter/cone accessories that are available. 

One thing that I am a little surprised at is the max output – the PD35 nears the top my charts for 1x18650, coming in just slightly under the Zebralight SC600-II (at least initially). oo: Of course, the PD35 has a defined step-down on turbo, but that initial ~1000 lumen output was unexpected given the size (and 850 official lumen spec).

At the end of the day, there is a lot here to commend the PD35. I'm not sure why Fenix hasn't moved to a true "moonlight" mode (like a number of their current-controlled competition). But as it is, the PD35 is still a top performer, and highly recommend for this class. :wave:

_P.S.: I know a lot people are wondering how the Fenix PD35 directly compares to Nitecore P12 and Thrunite TN12-2014. In addition to all the objectives measures included in this review, I've added some general comparison comments in post #2._

-----

PD35 provided by Fenix for review


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 4, 2014)

I have just posted detailed individual reviews of Fenix PD35, Nitecore P12 and Thrunite TN12-2014. Since the lights are all very similar, the decision most of you have will be which _one_ to get.

To help with that, here are direct comparisons of key features of the lights, to allow you to better choose the one that is right for you. Please see the table/figures in the review for more info.

*Overall Build Quality and "Feel": * The PD35 has most solid build in my estimation, with the most "grippy" overall hand feel and the best built-in anti-roll feature. The P12 is a close second on most of these measures, whereas the TN12-2014 has the smoothest body (contributing to a lower hand "feel" on this model, compared to the others). The pocket clip works well on all three models (note that the PD35 has the stiffest clip retention).

*Switch "Feel" and Access:* The P12 has significantly easier access to the tailswitch, relative to the PD35 and TN12-2014 (which are roughly equivalent to each other). This is odd, as it is only the P12 and TN12-2014 that allow tailstanding out of the box. That said, the PD35 has the best electronic side switch feel, with the most definite "click" - followed closely by the P12. The TN12-2014 has the "softest" side switch feel, but is the easiest to find by touch alone, as it is more raised than the other two. Note that only the P12 has a low-voltage and battery read-out LED located under the side switch.

*Constant Output Modes:* The TN12-2014 has the widest range of outputs, from ~0.2 lumens to >1000 lumens, with five well-spaced levels. The PD35 has five good levels as well, but lacks a true moonlight mode (i.e., from ~11 to ~1000 lumens range). The P12 has a good range from ~0.8 lumens to ~900 lumens, but only four levels (i.e., could use an extra Med-Hi mode).

*Blinking modes:* Only the P12 has additional modes beyond tactical strobe (i.e., SOS and Beacon). All three lights have the additional mode(s) "hidden" behind a press-hold of the side switch, but only the P12 allows you to memorize the tactical strobe mode (i.e., can return to strobe from Off).

*Beam Pattern:* The TN12-2014 and PD35 have similar wide spill beams, with the P12 slightly narrower. The P12 and TN12-2014 have roughly equivalent peak center-beam throw, with the PD35 having a bit less. The PD35 also has the widest hotspot, with the smoothest transition (i.e., least defined hotspot edge, and could thus be consider the "floodiest" of the three). Beam quality is pretty good on all of them, although the PD35 probably the most consistently "clean" beam, due to its slightly shallower reflector (i.e., slightly less likely to have beam rings and artifacts).

*Circuit Efficiency and Regulation:* All three lights are current-controlled, and highly efficient. The PD35 and P12 have more consistently flat regulation at all levels on all batteries – but have defined step-downs from their max levels. The PD35 is probably the most efficient pick, but performance is very close among all three. Note that I do not recommend you run the TN12-2014 on its max level on 2xCR123A/RCR for sustained periods, as there is no step down on this model. Please see the runtime graphs in this review for more info.

*Reverse-Polarity Detection:* The PD35 and TN12-2014 have electronic reverse-polarity protection, and P12 has a physical one. However, the P12 positive terminal has been re-designed to allow all type of button-top cells to be used (i.e., wide button as well as small – it is just true flat-tops that won't work in the P12). 

*Package and Accessories:* Bundled extras are pretty similar across the three models (and fairly basic for the holsters and wrist lanyards). Note the P12 comes with an additional grip ring. The lights all share a common sized head, so standard beam shaping accessories from any one maker should fit pretty well on the others.

*Value:* The TN12-2014 has the lowest manufacturer suggested retail price (MSRP), the PD35 has the highest, with the P12 is right in the middle. This relative order matches my general "hand feel" experience, but you will have to make your own assessment as to perceived value depending on all the characteristics above. 

And there you have it - there is no clear knock-down winner in any category. All three lights are similar overall, with each one specialized in some areas over the others. I recommend you pick based on which constellation of characteristics above matters the most to you. :wave:

P.S.: As an aside, I did a blind "taste preference" of the three models with Mrs Selfbuilt. This was based solely on her physical and visual assessment of the lights and their beams, as we didn't get into circuit testing or price. She was initially drawn to the PD35 for its grippier hand feel, higher perceived build quality, and smoothest beam pattern. However, lack of a true low mode and inability to tailstand (despite reduced tailswitch access) led her to ultimately choose the P12 as the best overall candidate. She was similarly able to accurately rank the lights by estimated price, but felt that the difference between the three models was not as great as the prices would suggest (based solely on a bulid assessment). She felt that a regular person would be amazed by what any of these lights can do, and would be happy with any of them. :wave:


----------



## Ryp (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## markr6 (Mar 4, 2014)

selfbuilt said:


> The PD35 can't tailstand in its native form, despite the raised lanyard attachment points on the tailcap. These seems like an odd omission, as access to the switch is reduced by the raised side posts (i.e., why reduce access this much, if you aren't going to support tailstanding?).


Ahhh the BURNING QUESTION I want answered and applies to many other Fenix lights. Makes no sense!


----------



## kj2 (Mar 4, 2014)

One of the best lights I have! 
Thanks for the review.


----------



## zs&tas (Mar 4, 2014)

i have owned this light for 3 months and it has been brilliant, it does feel and look very well built for a more compact 18650 and i was pleasantly surprised by this.
I knew it was bright but dam its given you some good figures there Mr SB , makes me smile knowing i bought the right light  

oh and thanks Mrs SB good job :thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 4, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Ahhh the BURNING QUESTION I want answered and applies to many other Fenix lights. Makes no sense!


Yeah, I don't get either. :thinking: The PD35 looks like it should be very stable for tailstanding, if only the button didn't project so much. 

I'm sure this could be adjusted by playing around inside the switch assembly (with maybe a little plastic washer). Odd that you have to, though. 



zs&tas said:


> oh and thanks Mrs SB good job :thumbsup:


I'll pass that along. :laughing:


----------



## huan00102 (Mar 4, 2014)

nice review


----------



## youlight (Mar 4, 2014)

Good job! I must say the PD35 should be the most popular pocket-size flashlight last year and till now.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the review. As usual excellent work and a thorough cross comparison. 

One thing on the non functional raised bits on the fenix tail cap: although these don't allow tail standing they may serve to reduce accidental activation of the light. 

I made the choice between these three recently and they all seem like very nice lights. In the end though I really prefer the aesthetics of the PD35 so I went that way. Part of those aesthetics that I liked was this tail cap complete with non functioning tail raised bits, it just spoke to me but I can vouch for at least one sale that Fenix made based on the aesthetic choices they made in this light.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 5, 2014)

SuperTrouper said:


> One thing on the non functional raised bits on the fenix tail cap: although these don't allow tail standing they may serve to reduce accidental activation of the light. ....
> Part of those aesthetics that I liked was this tail cap complete with non functioning tail raised bits, it just spoke to me but I can vouch for at least one sale that Fenix made based on the aesthetic choices they made in this light.


That's a good point. I guess it's a balance between avoiding accidental activation and not interfering too much with intentional activation. Most makers seem to have used tailstanding as the yardstick for that in-between point, as it adds additional functionality.

That said, I also get the aesthetic appeal. The PD35 tailcap "looks" better to my eye than the more functional P12 tailcap does (i.e., more substantial and stream-lined somehow). It's funny what appeals to us when it comes to design styling.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 5, 2014)

Fenix's naming convention stinks. Low/Medium/High/Turbo/Boost is more appropriate.
Did you do a sustained 550 lumen mode test? (re-'downshifting' after the timed automatic upshift)
I think that should only require you to push the button three times, and the total runtime should be about two hours. (with your 2200mAH 18650s)


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 5, 2014)

MichaelW said:


> Did you do a sustained 550 lumen mode test? (re-'downshifting' after the timed automatic upshift)
> I think that should only require you to push the button three times, and the total runtime should be about two hours. (with your 2200mAH 18650s)


No, I haven't tried a "restarted" Hi mode runtime. Based on other constant-current lights I've tested with those same cells, I would think somewhere between 1.5 to 2 hours would be about what to expect from the PD35. If I get a chance to test it later, I'll give it a try (other lights in my lightbox at the moment).


----------



## ilovehaters (Mar 5, 2014)

Uh oh.....I have that itch for a PD35. After all the reviews I am going to have to get one soon.


----------



## inspirit (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the review.PD35 is definitely one of my best EDC


----------



## hydro_pyro (Mar 7, 2014)

The cool white color is the only thing that stopped me from buying this light. I chose the preceding PD32UE instead, and I have been super happy with it. It's identical except for the color and slight output difference.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 7, 2014)

hydro_pyro said:


> The cool white color is the only thing that stopped me from buying this light. I chose the preceding PD32UE instead, and I have been super happy with it. It's identical except for the color and slight output difference.



Good decision IMO. PD32UE is a great light. I believe the spot is much bigger than the PD35, giving up some throw but much more useful for me most of the time. I'm tempted to get a PD35 just for a comparison to see for myself.


----------



## BronzeLincolns (Mar 7, 2014)

reading through the output charts am i to understand that using two cr123a's gives you a 170 lumen pump over what is advertised?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 7, 2014)

BronzeLincolns said:


> reading through the output charts am i to understand that using two cr123a's gives you a 170 lumen pump over what is advertised?


No, you should just compare my numbers for the two battery types to each other (ie, for relative comparisons). The absolute values are not perfectly validated - they are just consistent from one light (or battery set) to another. So in this context, you can see that 2x sources are slightly brighter than 1x


----------



## smokinbasser (Mar 7, 2014)

I recently acquired one of the PD35 lights and am very impressed with it. If I had 1 complaint about it it does drain the 123 pretty fast but then again I did test the high level frequently. Great little light that I think would suffice nicely for car journeys.


----------



## BobMc (Mar 7, 2014)

I received my Fenix pd35 and the Jetbeam pa40 as we'll this week,I had ordered the Jetbeam before the Fenix and I was going to return it but decided to keep it since it is a very nice light and I bought the pa40 for 51 and the Pd35 on a bundle deal with charger,battery for 109 from amazon.
I bought both because of the great reviews here by Selfbuilt! The Fenix pd35 is great,I find myself yearning for the power to go out so I can show off.I did get it to tailstand easily by putting a standard 1/2 inch flatwasher under it.


----------



## faucon (May 18, 2014)

Great review and helped me to make up my mind. I went with the PD35 over several other choices, partly because I need a 'floodier' beam. I noted that Doug P. of flashlightreviews.com also carefully measured the true brightness of the PD35 and compared it with the Nitecore P12, and found that the PD35 at 949 lumens was actually significantly brighter than the P12. It looks as if Fenix was conservative with its specs while Nitecore was overly optimistic. I'm personally fine with the lowest mode of the PD35 and find it useful and not too bright. Both torches are great lights, with the wider beam pattern being the main reason I chose the Fenix. The P12 seems to throw farther, which might tip the scales for those who need a longer reach.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 18, 2014)

faucon said:


> Great review and helped me to make up my mind. I went with the PD35 over several other choices, partly because I need a 'floodier' beam. I noted that Doug P. of flashlightreviews.com also carefully measured the true brightness of the PD35 and compared it with the Nitecore P12, and found that the PD35 at 949 lumens was actually significantly brighter than the P12. It looks as if Fenix was conservative with its specs while Nitecore was overly optimistic.


Yes, I had a similar finding myself, if not as significant (as detailed in the comparisons in this review). FYI, Doug P (Quickbeam here) long ago gave up flashlight testing, took down his material, and sold his domain name. The current owner copied all of Doug's original copyrighted material (before it went down), reloaded it and started adding material from other sources (see this thread). I don't know where that comparison between the P12 and PD35 came from, but it certainly wasn't from Doug. Doesn't mean it is isn't correct, just that that provenance is unknown.


----------



## Scarface26 (May 18, 2014)

The PD35 is my first LED flashlight. I selected it mostly because of this review and have owned it for about two weeks. I am _really_ impressed by it. I've read quite a few comments on it not being able to tail stand, but that's not really important to me. I can't imagine any long skinny flashlight to be very stable standing on its end anyway. Any slight bump to whatever it is standing on and over it goes. Just stand your flashlight in an empty coffee mug and no more problem.


----------



## faucon (May 19, 2014)

Thanks, selfbuilt, for the info about Quickbeam. I haven't been on CPF much in recent years due to family illness but am now in full 'flashaholic' mode again! If anyone's interested, here's the link for the PD35-P12 output comparison test, which was apparently done with a reliable integrating sphere and respected software: http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_pd35_vs_nitecore_p12.htm. The results were similar to your own. Scarface, I'm seriously impressed by my PD35, too. Amazingly bright and a _huge_ spillbeam!


----------



## NCRick (May 21, 2014)

I have both the PD35 and P12 and agree completely with this review and the comparison between the two. Ultimately they both offer almost identical maximum performance. The P12 wins with the lower low setting, addition of SOS and beacon mode, the ability to tail stand (with easier access to on/off switch) and of course the much nicer lanyard. The PD35 wins with the more evenly spaced 5 output settings (Eco/10, Low/45, Mid/170, High/450, Turbo/850) as opposed to 4 output settings with the P12 (Lower/1, Low/50, Mid/210, High/950), an easier to use mode switch and a variable pattern strobe (for those who need/use that option).

Aside from those differences, I could see each being mistaken for the other by someone not familiar with each. They are almost identical in size, weight, form factor, beam pattern and even though the P12 is manufacturer rated 3800 cd higher I think they appear practically equal on output/throw. I believe someone already mentioned that Fenix may have estimated low and Nitecore estimated a bit optimistically and I would agree based on my personal observations. I have no formal testing equipment nor methodology however so these are purely my own findings based on my actual usage. Which model to choose between these two pretty much comes down to which of those minor differences is most important.

I would recommend either (or both to those like us that can't have enough :thumbsup to anyone considering getting one. I love the PD35 for an EDC light that I can easily stuff in a pocket in my cargo shorts or carpenter jeans. The size and weight make it easy to conceal and carry without feeling bulky or heavy. It offers a whole lotta general purpose use light when needed and the ease of carrying makes it much more likely to have available when needed.

Another great review :twothumbs and a good starter model for someone wanting to try out something more serious than the latest department store models. The P12 is what got me to finally pull the trigger after wanting a TK41 for a while. Now I'm hooked! :candle:


----------



## faucon (May 24, 2014)

Selfbuilt, I didn't pay careful enough attention to what you said about Quickbeam's old site. So the new owner of flashlightreviews.com 'stole' Doug P.'s reviews and keeps adding appropriated and non-attributed reviews to the site? Not good.


----------



## braddy (May 24, 2014)

Scarface26 said:


> The PD35 is my first LED flashlight. I selected it mostly because of this review and have owned it for about two weeks. I am _really_ impressed by it. I've read quite a few comments on it not being able to tail stand, but that's not really important to me. I can't imagine any long skinny flashlight to be very stable standing on its end anyway. Any slight bump to whatever it is standing on and over it goes. Just stand your flashlight in an empty coffee mug and no more problem.




I own the PD35 and love it, what a great first led light for you, I agree totally with your comments on tail standing, it isn't that big of a deal. 

By the way, with your PD35's 10 lumens on low, and with a plastic bottle, or even a white plastic grocery bag, you have a long running lantern for blackouts, or camping.


----------



## Scarface26 (May 29, 2014)

braddy said:


> I own the PD35 and love it, what a great first led light for you, I agree totally with your comments on tail standing, it isn't that big of a deal.
> 
> By the way, with your PD35's 10 lumens on low, and with a plastic bottle, or even a white plastic grocery bag, you have a long running lantern for blackouts, or camping.


Wow! I never thought of using a bottle or white grocery bag as a no cost diffuser. Great idea!


----------



## tyxxvxl (Jun 30, 2014)

Newb question. Why are the lumen output higher with 2 cr123's than 1 18650?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 30, 2014)

tyxxvxl said:


> Newb question. Why are the lumen output higher with 2 cr123's than 1 18650?


Higher voltage


----------



## cagenuts (Jun 30, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Higher voltage



and yet the nominal voltage of the CR123A is _less_ than the 18650.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 30, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Higher voltage





cagenuts said:


> and yet the nominal voltage of the CR123A is _less_ than the 18650.


No, voltages in series are additive, so the combined voltage of 2xCR123A is higher than 1x18650.

But with control circuits, the relationship between input voltage and output is nearly entirely clear. Typically, the higher voltage of 2x battery sources more easily allows for higher output and flatter stabilization - but that depends on the how the circuit is designed, and what features it incorporates. It is common to see a slight bump in output on 2xCR123A or 2xRCR, compared to 1x18650, in most multi-power lights (although not always).


----------



## cagenuts (Jun 30, 2014)

selfbuilt said:


> No, voltages in series are additive, so the combined voltage of 2xCR123A is higher than 1x18650.



Ah thanks, I didn't know this. I suppose the circuitry must be more complicated to accommodate this large swing in voltage then as opposed to just worrying about one range like the ZL SC600 (I recall your review pointing out that it only takes 18650 batteries).


----------



## tyxxvxl (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification guys. I did notice a difference when I ran my 18650 vs the 2 cr123's that came with the light. Both the 18650 and the 123's are made by Tenergy.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 30, 2014)

How about 2x 16340? 
8.4v? 
Is that comparable to the cr123? 

I just ordered one from Vinh, however, it's a xpl triple, but I was also thinking about getting the original version.


----------



## tyxxvxl (Jun 30, 2014)

Selfbuilt I am watching your series on flashlight basics. Excellent series for a new guy like me to learn.
Thank you for making the videos!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 30, 2014)

Tmack said:


> How about 2x 16340?
> 8.4v? Is that comparable to the cr123?


No, since CR123A are nominally 3.0V each. But practically it doesn't matter much - while some circuits will respond differentially (with more output for 2xRCR than 2xCR123A), I find most lights tend to be fairly equivalent on various 2x sources. If you want to know more (e.g., difference between boost and buck circuits, etc), check out the experts in the electronics forum here. 

In any case, the PD35 is pretty much equivalent in initial output on all sources, including 1x18650 - you would need a sensitive light meter to be able to detect the differences.



tyxxvxl said:


> Selfbuilt I am watching your series on flashlight basics. Excellent series for a new guy like me to learn.
> Thank you for making the videos!


My pleasure.  For those wondering, you can see my YouTube channel here. There is a primer playlist on the front page.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you for your response. I figured it wouldn't be a visible difference, but wanted to ask just to know. 

As long as it's safe to use 2x16340 I'm good. 
I always keep two spare cell containers on my keys for last ditch reserves, and they usually have either 16340, or cr123 in each, and of course I'd keep a 18650 in the light.


----------



## Santa Fe (Jun 30, 2014)

I recently bought the Fenix PD35 based on web reviews and Selfbuilt's excellent work here. I'm very happy with it but I have noticed that on my unit the tail cap backs off quite easily. Because of the anodized threads it only needs to loosen 1/16 to 1/8 of a turn to break contact and disable the light. Is this common? Would a fatter "O" ring help? I've got 2 little surefire batt.s in there now until I get a good Orbtronic 18650. Will the fatter 18650 tighten up the tail cap? Thanks.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 30, 2014)

Santa Fe said:


> I recently bought the Fenix PD35 based on web reviews and Selfbuilt's excellent work here. I'm very happy with it but I have noticed that on my unit the tail cap backs off quite easily. Because of the anodized threads it only needs to loosen 1/16 to 1/8 of a turn to break contact and disable the light. Is this common? Would a fatter "O" ring help? I've got 2 little surefire batt.s in there now until I get a good Orbtronic 18650. Will the fatter 18650 tighten up the tail cap? Thanks.


Yes, a fatter o-ring may help. Thicker or longer cells won't make a difference. This is a "feature" of all lights with anodized threads - a slight twist is all it takes to lock the light. 

And :welcome:


----------



## Santa Fe (Jul 1, 2014)

selfbuilt said:


> Yes, a fatter o-ring may help. Thicker or longer cells won't make a difference. This is a "feature" of all lights with anodized threads - a slight twist is all it takes to lock the light.
> 
> And :welcome:



Thank you Selfbuilt. I may try the fatter "O" if the loosening becomes problematic. Thank you also for all your contributions here, they're a great benefit to all of us, especially newbies! :thumbsup:


----------



## Santa Fe (Jul 1, 2014)

BTW, for recent purchasers of the Fenix PD 35 don't forget to register your new light for the warranty. When you complete a little survey Fenix will extend the warranty by six months making 2.5 years all told.


----------



## terratec365 (Jul 27, 2014)

*PD35 Vs PD35 2014 Edition*

It'll be interesting to see how the new PD35 2014 edition compares to the model tested here.

With the 2014 Edition rated at 960 lumens on turbo, the PD35 tested reached a whopping 1020 lumens (2x CR123s) / 1010 lumens (1x 18650).

Will it even be worth considering, let alone purchasing?


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: PD35 Vs PD35 2014 Edition*

I have the "regular" PD35 and the 2014 edition. For all practical purposes they are virtually identical in output. 

Also, for those who love the PD35's beam but abhor its "non-tailstandingness", it turns out that the Fenix head fits perfectly on the tail-standing body of the new and cheap ($$, not quality) Thrunite TN12. 

Selfbuilt's review:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?381869

Brightnorm


----------



## cagenuts (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: PD35 Vs PD35 2014 Edition*

Not that the TN12 2014 is that stable on its arse of course but good tip nonetheless.


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: PD35 Vs PD35 2014 Edition*

It's actually a little more stable than the P12 because of its wider "tracks".

BN


----------



## Phoenixkh (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: PD35 Vs PD35 2014 Edition*

I just received my PD35 2014 edition last week. It's a joy to use. My only complaint is the less than effective holster that comes with it. I looked around for a better one and came up with two: the Tasmanian Tiger from Fenix and a leather one from FenixTactical.... but the latter is $50 and that seems excessive. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## cagenuts (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: PD35 Vs PD35 2014 Edition*



Phoenixkh said:


> I just received my PD35 2014 edition last week. My only complaint is the less than effective holster that comes with it.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.



It's quite pathetic to be honest. The Thrunite supplied pouch/holster is tens times better.

Take a look at this one from Lee Valley. I think it's a generic that is probably obtainable elsewhere but I just love those guys.


----------



## blah9 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm waiting for the day that my holster will fail, but I've been surprised at how well it's held up after a year or two of daily use (this is for the PD32UE but it's similar). I'm expecting to have to replace it sometime though.


----------



## Phoenixkh (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: PD35 Vs PD35 2014 Edition*

Thanks, cagenuts. 

When I was doing carpentry work, I ordered quite a bit from Lee Valley. They are a great company.


----------



## userofnames (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: PD35 Vs PD35 2014 Edition*

What exactly is wrong with the holster?


----------



## cagenuts (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: PD35 Vs PD35 2014 Edition*



userofnames said:


> What exactly is wrong with the holster?



Nothing really. It works but I would have expected a higher quality item from Fenix. The strap that you loop your belt through is very narrow and there's no D shackle like on the Thrunite. It also would have been a nice idea to have an elastic spare batter holder on one side.

If you compare it to the Thrunite equivalent, there's a huge difference.

It works though.


----------



## terratec365 (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: PD35 Vs PD35 2014 Edition*



cagenuts said:


> If you compare it to the Thrunite equivalent, there's a huge difference.



I'm sure there's other holsters that'll make the Thrunite one looks crap.

Thrunite - cheap flashlight, better quality holster.
Fenix - better quality flashlight, cheaper holster.

I'd rather go for the better quality flashlight any day.


----------



## cagenuts (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: PD35 Vs PD35 2014 Edition*



terratec365 said:


> I'm sure there's other holsters that'll make the Thrunite one looks crap.
> 
> I'd rather go for the better quality flashlight any day.



Don't confuse cheap with lesser quality. I've had both lights and if I had to replace my current light, I can't see any reason to cough the extra dosh for a light that doesn't tail stand, doesn't have firefly mode, is slightly heavier and a side switch that is inferior to the Thrunite. Why pay double for less?

No doubt the Fenix is quality, in fact all my Fenix lights are great but don't for one second think the Thrunite is of lesser quality. At least that's my impression.


----------



## blah9 (Nov 1, 2014)

I do wish I had a nice holster that had a slot for a spare 18650 on my belt, so that sounds interesting.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ive had 4 PD35's 1 of which is the 2014 version. I gotta say that to my eyes the 2014 version is not as bright and just lacks the "regular" PD35's excellent close range beam. Also the tint of the light coming out of the 2014 model is much colder it seems. So no nice big hotspot with amazing spill like the 850 lumen model. Instead it seems to be all spill with a weak undefined hotspot. Glad I have it to compare. Got all these before I read this amazing review. I knew something was up with the 850 I just thought that damn thats an amazing 850 lumens sure seems brighter. Some amazing numbers for this light SB! It is still my "wow em" light to impress ppl with. Must be one of the best flashlight purchases I have ever made!


----------



## ven (Mar 3, 2015)

As always a superb review

Better late than never,i have one regret though.............should have bought a while back! Form factor ,UI is spot on,just a great light for the money and is another work edc(i have many so rotate depending on use/mood/convenience).
If i was to find fault(we can always do that) would be the clip,does turn fairly easy on body. Will stick a dab of super dooper glue to secure better(does work).
Run it at present on an efest 3400,so run times on med mode are sufficient. Like the holster all be it flimsy,it does the job and protects it without bulk.



Other than girth,its more compact than the e25 with almost 4x the output,not to mention the benefits of 18650 cells over AA........




I dont think i will be happy just 1 pd35,i need more.................i think its that good! I may get more for other places for go to lights,glove box,caravan........any excuse

Its the 2014 version,nothing to compare to with previous versions,not that it matters to me unless i expected a higher output and it was not.

For £40...........hard to beat imho


----------



## cancow (Mar 3, 2015)

I keep waiting for the next gen. PD35. Any word on an updated model?




ven said:


> As always a superb review
> 
> Better late than never,i have one regret though.............should have bought a while back! Form factor ,UI is spot on,just a great light for the money and is another work edc(i have many so rotate depending on use/mood/convenience).
> If i was to find fault(we can always do that) would be the clip,does turn fairly easy on body. Will stick a dab of super dooper glue to secure better(does work).
> ...


----------



## Rivalriver (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## TheBelgian (Mar 4, 2015)

cancow said:


> I keep waiting for the next gen. PD35. Any word on an updated model?


Don't expect any significant increases of brightness. The 1x 18650/ 1x XM-L2 / 1inch combination has been maxed out in terms of brightness and runtime. Don't waste time waiting for the next gen, jump on the bandwagon NOW. Even if they release a 1200 lumen version, the difference won't be noticeable (need at least ~50% to tell a minute difference).


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 4, 2015)

TheBelgian said:


> Don't expect any significant increases of brightness. The 1x 18650/ 1x XM-L2 / 1inch combination has been maxed out in terms of brightness and runtime. Don't waste time waiting for the next gen, jump on the bandwagon NOW. Even if they release a 1200 lumen version, the difference won't be noticeable (need at least ~50% to tell a minute difference).



In my opinion, the pd35, is a very dissapointed light. very underpowered, foe what i have seen.....and yes, with 1200 lumens, you see no difference.

This light needs at least,2000 lumens...then i can say some positive things about it.

But again...only my opinion.

But im am like lights, who throw very far, and lights that can have enormous amount of lumens, and huge flood.

And the pd35, cannot give me that...simple.

Have a nice day friends.


----------



## ven (Mar 4, 2015)

Remco,your opinion is wrong!!:nana: of course i am kidding you

I will say constructively that imho 2000lm is just not needed in a compact 18650 light of this design,or if it was it would literally be for seconds due to heat issues. Small lights can not run for long periods with high outputs,it is just not possible..............yet!!

I would presume the typical pd35 buyer would possibly be in the police force(ample out put for most general edc type uses). Someone who was taking the next step up in brand/output,maybe from a p7 lenser or a maglite(examples). 

Mine is the 2014 version,apparently 960lm..........if it was 860lm or 1060lm it really means nothing to me as i would hardly be able to tell.Lumens figures are great,but its what beam/focus/spill/tint that matters for me. My uses will be more around the 180lm or 400lm modes of this light. Any higher and too much reflection/glare back from working conditions. 
The reflector size/depth imo offers a good mix of throw/spill for 90% of tasks,be it around the house or in work,walking dog maybe. For higher output uses then different lights for more dedicated tasks,throwers or flooders etc. If this light had 4000lm Remco,it would still not make you happy imho ,why??? well it would still not throw far enough due to reflector size/depth as its not designed for that......................and you would have a hot hand quick :laughing: 

A de-dome vinh version and boost would be for you again imo,this way you would have a good pocketable thrower in a compact size with a higher output .

Agree with Mr Belgian regarding upgrades...............Only time for me would be different led/tint/. Increases in lumens with same reflectors are hard to tell by the eye. I think manufacturers just throw a newer led in,maybe a mode tweak to use up light bodies. Like a face lift car,new bumper design and its a face lift..........same engine /chassis still,just getting rid of lots of stored ,unsold cars......Just my opinion,little in jest and by no means saying this happens,i would not be that surprised if it did!

I used the pd35 today a fair bit and FOR ME it is fantastic,slips in pants easy,highest output is too much for work. Nice cool tint with useful spill...........the package just works well,UI is great,mode spacing imo is great compared to other manufacturers UI. I certainly think Fenix got this light spot on and understand why so popular.

If i use it next to my tm06vn or tk75vn or even compared, then yes,very underwhelming and it would be very disappointing. Different lights though,i love my dgq spy,now compared to the pd35 that is underwhelming too. Each light has a purpose in the design,pd35 in standard form was never meant to be a WOW ,blown away type light. Although i am sure many may be if coming from maglites and lensers of 250lm..

I once compared my tm15 to the p25 and wow,the p25 looked on low..........However the p25 is imo a great light,certainly hold its own against many single 18650 lights in design,UI and output.

Waffle over

and no,not compared to my highbeams:nana:
:thumbsup:


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 4, 2015)

ven said:


> Remco,your opinion is wrong!!:nana: of course i am kidding you
> 
> I will say constructively that imho 2000lm is just not needed in a compact 18650 light of this design,or if it was it would literally be for seconds due to heat issues. Small lights can not run for long periods with high outputs,it is just not possible..............yet!!
> 
> ...



Hi ven,

Do you have the new Olight M2X UT Javelot?

I have, its nearly 200 kd..much more than my stock TK61, and muuuch more than the pd35.


----------



## ven (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey there Remco ,no ,nice light though but I would have limited use for it being honest. I do like my m20 a lot,but that's more spill and nichia219 . With my single 18650 lights I do like a more all round usable beam like the pd35. Hats off to olight though for going the de-dome way on some models........maybe Fenix will go that route if olights sales increase enough........or to "keep up with the joneses" so to speak


----------



## 18650 (Mar 4, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> In my opinion, the pd35, is a very dissapointed light. very underpowered, foe what i have seen.....and yes, with 1200 lumens, you see no difference. This light needs at least,2000 lumens...then i can say some positive things about it. But again...only my opinion. But im am like lights, who throw very far, and lights that can have enormous amount of lumens, and huge flood. And the pd35, cannot give me that...simple. Have a nice day friends.


 Yes. Every light single 18650 light that doesn't hit 2000 lumens and doesn't throw 500m is a disappointment and can't have anything positive said about it. _*inflammatory comment removed by Greta :tsk:_


----------



## ven (Mar 4, 2015)

Imho if your really let down by a lights(excluding DOA ,poor quality and bad ano) performance,throw then you have to think "why did i not research this better" at times. Very rare have i had regrets to the point of being very disappointed. I would be very disappointed with the throw of the mm15vn for example,but i know its not for that. 

I take edc(of course every day carry) as a light,with me that has a good general use,reasonable throw and spill for tasks that may crop up during day or night. Be it home or away,under the bonnet(hood),looking around the garden,to finding a screw in the garage,bed side stand etc. For an 18650 edc,the pd35 has to be in the top 10 (probably 5 for value)best options,thats my opinion and fairly limited experience in the 18650 department..........under 20 single cell lights :laughing: 

As a closest comparison i can do,the p25 as single cell,similar output,rear clicky,side mode,the pd35 just is nicer balanced in the hand,head more of a convenient size for edc(p25 is holster on the hip kind of edc) . Mode button easier imo to use/find on pd35 and cheaper too.The nitrecore throws further with deeper/larger reflector............but it does not make it a better light(i am a fan of the p25 too add). Lets say the pd35 will see more use anyway from me

No best light,just better choices for applications


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 4, 2015)

any further PD35 upgrades will most likely be an XP-L version in order to get any more efficiency out of an already driven to within an inch of its life package. Wouldnt surprise me if Fenix dropped an XP-L PD35 bomb sometime this year as the competition ratchets it up


----------



## TheBelgian (Mar 4, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Hi ven,
> 
> Do you have the new Olight M2X UT Javelot?
> 
> I have, its nearly 200 kd..much more than my stock TK61, and muuuch more than the pd35.



I would love to see what kind of big a** pockets you have to EDC something like that...
</rhetorical question> 

The only thing I would want as an upgrade is a NW version. Tailstanding & moonlight if they can implement it without ruining all that's already good.


----------



## 18650 (Mar 4, 2015)

ven said:


> Imho if your really let down by a lights(excluding DOA ,poor quality and bad ano) performance,throw then you have to think "why did i not research this better" at times. Very rare have i had regrets to the point of being very disappointed. I would be very disappointed with the throw of the mm15vn for example,but i know its not for that. I take edc(of course every day carry) as a light,with me that has a good general use,reasonable throw and spill for tasks that may crop up during day or night. Be it home or away,under the bonnet(hood),looking around the garden,to finding a screw in the garage,bed side stand etc. For an 18650 edc,the pd35 has to be in the top 10 (probably 5 for value)best options,thats my opinion and fairly limited experience in the 18650 department..........under 20 single cell lights :laughing: As a closest comparison i can do,the p25 as single cell,similar output,rear clicky,side mode,the pd35 just is nicer balanced in the hand,head more of a convenient size for edc(p25 is holster on the hip kind of edc) . Mode button easier imo to use/find on pd35 and cheaper too.The nitrecore throws further with deeper/larger reflector............but it does not make it a better light(i am a fan of the p25 too add). Lets say the pd35 will see more use anyway from me No best light,just better choices for applications


 There's that and there's saying there is nothing positive to say about this XM-L2 light unless it's 2000 lumens. What you've said is reasonable, what Remco has said is nonsense. It's like popping into every thread about some AAA light and saying it's useless because it isn't 500 lumens and throw half a football field away. It's an act that wears thin.


----------



## thedoc007 (Mar 5, 2015)

ven said:


> For £40...........hard to beat imho



Maybe...but if you want more than one light of the type, you also have the Thrunite TN12, Nitecore P12, and the Sunwayman P25C, and all of them are cheaper than the PD35. I think the PD35 is the only one that does not tailstand...and the P12 and TN12 offer lower low modes also. I'd go for some variety, instead of doubling up on the Fenix...but that's just me, your preference may differ.


----------



## TheBelgian (Mar 5, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Maybe...but if you want more than one light of the type, you also have the Thrunite TN12, Nitecore P12, and the Sunwayman P25C, and all of them are cheaper than the PD35. I think the PD35 is the only one that does not tailstand...and the P12 and TN12 offer lower low modes also. I'd go for some variety, instead of doubling up on the Fenix...but that's just me, your preference may differ.



I've read way to many people saying their P12 broke after a small drop to trust Nitecore. And this isn't down to lemons. I don't recall the thread, but someone disassembled a P12 to reveal the switch PCB is only supported by its solder contact, a not very shock proof arraignment. This is bad design. 

PS: found the thread


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 5, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> any further PD35 upgrades will most likely be an XP-L version in order to get any more efficiency out of an already driven to within an inch of its life package. Wouldnt surprise me if Fenix dropped an XP-L PD35 bomb sometime this year as the competition ratchets it up


I don't think you are thinking big enough. Cree xhp-50!
Fenix already has the xp-l in the pd22UE. It seems like the PD lineup is going lumens at the expense of lux.


----------



## TheBelgian (Mar 5, 2015)

MichaelW said:


> I don't think you are thinking big enough. Cree xhp-50!
> Fenix already has the xp-l in the pd22UE. It seems like the PD line-up is going lumens at the expense of lux.



XHP-50 is to big and power hungry for the PD35 form factor. Unless there is a sudden jump in battery technology for the 18650, not much is going to happen.
Don't you get it, man???? This is IT, it's game-over, man.


----------



## ven (Mar 5, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Maybe...but if you want more than one light of the type, you also have the Thrunite TN12, Nitecore P12, and the Sunwayman P25C, and all of them are cheaper than the PD35. I think the PD35 is the only one that does not tailstand...and the P12 and TN12 offer lower low modes also. I'd go for some variety, instead of doubling up on the Fenix...but that's just me, your preference may differ.



Hey there doc,hope all is well:thumbsup:

Yes agree with your point ,i have 3 x T10 lights but all different materials(some tint),couple of D25c lights (one de-domed vinh, other neutral)and a couple of e25. Rest are all different and prefer a variety like you........same breath(or type) i like UI continuity at times as well. Maybe i have too many lights,sometimes the UI does not come naturally straight off..........soon learn after being strobed(jk). Not worked the p12 and tn12 so cant comment(maybe very similar or same),the pd35 works perfect for me,nothing i dont like tbh. 

If for edc,the style and UI fit perfect,then imo i can justify more than one of the same light. Being honest regarding the p12 and tn12:tinfoil:,just a few minor things i dont like much,shiny clip,to the design of head/body/knurling. Yes no biggies, but why have a light i am not at least 90% sure on,some wont like lights i think are great,just held back from mentioned(and some you have not) for these reasons. 

Lower modes are n/a for me,very rarely use them,tail standing again hardly used.........ever,if i need to i will sit in a cup or something. 

Price wise for me,there is not much in it at all in UK,maybe all within $10 depending on where purchased.

Cheers ven


----------



## apbtlvr (May 27, 2015)

Thank you. I purchased a PD35 last May and found your written review and YouTube video to be incredibly useful.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 28, 2015)

apbtlvr said:


> Thank you. I purchased a PD35 last May and found your written review and YouTube video to be incredibly useful.


Great, glad to hear it.

And :welcome:


----------



## 1DaveN (May 28, 2015)

I've had my PD35 for a few months. I live in the city and it's been winter, so I never had the chance to use it outdoors until this past weekend. I didn't think it would be possible for that light to impress me more than it already had, but it's even more amazing in the woods. I'd been considering an LD50 or the new LD41, but I'm not sure I'd ever use a more powerful light than the PD35.


----------



## ven (May 29, 2015)

I love my pd35 that much I had a vinh quad pd35vn made with 2x5000k and 2x6500k XP-Ls in optics . How he fitted then in ....well awesome . Love the flood and tint from that beast. 

Pd35 quad pd35vn/ec32vn





pd35 is back in work after two convoy m1 lights letting me down,one total failure and one damaged reflector (very bad QC)long story but quality not same in my experience ,back to Fenix and no more false economy !

This is what the pd35 delivers IMHO ,great output,UI and size for pocketing .


----------



## gen127 (Jun 6, 2015)

The PD35 has been my EDC light for quite some time now. It is not cheap, but I like the forward clicky, the UI, the quality (so far so good, at least) and the amount of light provided when I need it. I haven't needed a moonlight mode yet, but it would be nice if it was available too.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 6, 2015)

gen127 said:


> The PD35 has been my EDC light for quite some time now. It is not cheap, but I like the reverse clicky, the UI, the quality (so far so good, at least) and the amount of light provided when I need it. I haven't needed a moonlight mode yet, but it would be nice if it was available too.



Just a minor correction. The PD35 comes with a forward clicky, not reverse.


----------



## gen127 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you for the correction thedoc007, I meant to say forward clicky (with momentary on)


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm pretty much hooked on this light right now.
Went and bought a second one as back up.
Yes could be a sign of crazy but I feel better having one perfect and one user. 

Have a great one.


----------



## ven (Jun 6, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I'm pretty much hooked on this light right now.
> Went and bought a second one as back up.
> Yes could be a sign of crazy but I feel better having one perfect and one user.
> 
> Have a great one.



Its good to be crazy


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 6, 2015)

ven said:


> Its good to be crazy


+2
As 2is1 after all.






Image test. Hoping Tapatalk resizes automatically, if not I'll remove asap.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 16, 2015)

good to see this thread still going! Ive had a couple PD35's now have the UC35 which throws the same beam with the same output but has the best heat sinking in the class due to all that extra metal behind the reflector where the mini USB port is. Thus I use the UC35 more than the PD. I bought an original "850" lumen PD35 on discount from Knifecenter and its defective. Only Turbo works 100% the lower modes come on for a second then flicker out. I contacted Knifecenter about it and they gave me the run around so now Im stuck dealing with Fenix themselves. To me the light is still so good sending it to China is worth it. Its not like I dont have my UC and dozens of other lights to hold me over. Amazing its been a few years now since the PD35 hit the market and still it and the UC35 are kings of the category. One of the best LED lights ever


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 16, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Amazing its been a few years now since the PD35 hit the market and still it and the UC35 are kings of the category.



I like the PD35 too, but I don't know if it is "king". There are a LOT of lights with the same form factor, and most of them are competitive. I actually like the Thrunite TN12 the best of the ones I've tried...it has a real low, a better holster, it can run far longer at high brightness, and it can tailstand. It is also less expensive than the PD35.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 16, 2015)

yes there are a LOT of competitors in this category most of which I own. You are right about the TN12 Ill have my NW version coming in the mail today. I say the PD/UC35 are the kings of the category because from the PD32 then to the PD32UE Fenix really had to step it up to follow up the 32UE which they did with the original PD35 sparking the current 1x18650 high output cigar tube sized LED market. What sets the PD/UC35 apart is build quality, mode spacing and a beam profile that is unique to only the PD/UC35. Biggest hot spot that transitions perfectly into lots of usable spill. The rest of the class have hot spots half the size that are much more defined and slightly narrower in diameter overall beams. I freely admit that its a mystery to me why Fenix hasnt engineered in a tailstanding ability but Ive read where Fenix has said this is because they want the best switch access possible. I to would LOVE a moonlight/firefly mode Fenix claims adding this would screw with how well the electronics are already set up which I dont believe. You are absolutely correct about the sheath. The Thrunite comes with the best sheath in the class! As for running at turbo for longer they both run roughly the same amount of minutes at turbo before the TN12 starts ramping down to the next setting and the PD35's electronic regulation drops it from turbo to the next setting no matter how hot or cool it is. Keep the Tn12 cool enough and it will indeed run at turbo for longer.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 16, 2015)

Love the mode switch of the P12 and its voltage read out function as well as the P12's 3 blinky modes. Also love its low low mode. Dont like its narrow beam smallish hot spot and its regulated drop from 960 lumens to the next lowest which is like 300 lumens that is quite a drop and can be disorienting. Sunwayman P25C is surprisingly good. Has 3 blinky modes as well as true 1000 lumen output that unfortunately drops to 270 lumens I believe through regulation. Does NOT come with a sheath. Love the styling of the light.

TN12 2014 what else can be said? Its the only direct drive (on turbo and high only) light in the class. Keep it cool somehow and turbo/high will blast away until the battery gives out. Excellent 800 lumen high setting to drop down to. Lower modes are near perfectly spaced. Only has strobe though no SOS or beacon mode. No led beneath the side switch with the P12's cool functions. I predict a 2015 TN12 with an XP-L emitter.

UC35 has the same near perfect close range beam profile as the PD. Output is the same. What makes the UC special is all the extra metal behind the reflector for the mini USB port. Look at that part of the UC35 closely and you will notice Fenix designed in wide low cooling fins that go around the tube. The UC has the best heat sinking in the class.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 16, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> As for running at turbo for longer they both run roughly the same amount of minutes at turbo before the TN12 starts ramping down to the next setting and the PD35's electronic regulation drops it from turbo to the next setting no matter how hot or cool it is. Keep the Tn12 cool enough and it will indeed run at turbo for longer.



The TN12 doesn't have any defined stepdowns. It will eventually lose brightness gradually as the cell becomes depleted, but it never ramps down to a lower mode, whether you cool it or not (there is no thermal management). It will therefore get quite hot if you don't have any cooling...but it will run at higher output for longer - selfbuilt's graphs show that quite clearly. 

It is funny that you mention the large hotspot of the PD35...I still have a PD32UE, and I like it BETTER than the newer PD35. It has an even larger hotspot, and I lucked out with the tint lottery...one of the nicest beams in my whole collection. 

It is good to have choices! There are many solid contenders in the class, so there should be one that is suitable for just about every buyer out there.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 16, 2015)

agreed. Ty for simplifying what I was trying to over explain get kinda OCD sometimes. Love the TN12, love its direct drive turbo and high. Love that high is 800 lumens. Yes the large hotspot on the PD/UC with its diffuse definition into its wide bright spill. To me its the most useful beam profile in the class these are after all close range lights. I had a PD32UE once, somebody stole it at a party I was at showing it off. I remember being struck by the tint. It was the first time I had seen LED tint like that. I dont remember the beam profile being as you describe but then again I had the light for about a week before somebody else walked off with it. LOVE all the competition in this class! Despite its lack of thermal regualtion and a real high mode Im pretty darned impressed with the Sunwayman P25C. Has a design that stands out. Love the stainless steel bezel. 1000 real lumens (with CR123's) a low low mode and a very nice soft touch side switch that also features all 3 blinky modes. I got it when it first went on sale for less than 40 bucks! Its tint is pleasantly white without any stark blue or purple. Beam is artifact free. Gets hot but not as fast as the TN12 and P12. Sucks it doesnt come with a sheath. Its still a hell of an entry into this class from Sunwayman. That being said Ive got a NW TN12 showing up today and the new XP-L Jetbeam WL-S2 showing up tomorrow gonna be a fun week


----------



## blah9 (Jun 17, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> good to see this thread still going! Ive had a couple PD35's now have the UC35 which throws the same beam with the same output but has the best heat sinking in the class due to all that extra metal behind the reflector where the mini USB port is. Thus I use the UC35 more than the PD. I bought an original "850" lumen PD35 on discount from Knifecenter and its defective. Only Turbo works 100% the lower modes come on for a second then flicker out. I contacted Knifecenter about it and they gave me the run around so now Im stuck dealing with Fenix themselves. To me the light is still so good sending it to China is worth it. Its not like I dont have my UC and dozens of other lights to hold me over. Amazing its been a few years now since the PD35 hit the market and still it and the UC35 are kings of the category. One of the best LED lights ever



Did you try the tightening of the tailcap retaining ring technique? Just curious as it has fixed some similar problems in the past.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jun 17, 2015)

blah9 said:


> Did you try the tightening of the tailcap retaining ring technique? Just curious as it has fixed some similar problems in the past.



And how are the threads? I've got an E25 that hates Super-Lube - I have to use the least amount I can or it doesn't work reliably at all. If I had to bet, I'd say that's a property of that specific light, because I lube them all the same and that's the only one that doesn't work afterward.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 17, 2015)

Done a lot of research over the past couple days. One thing I did that actually improved things was I took the light totally apart and cleaned all the contact points with rubbing alcohol. I couldnt believe how filthy they were but are now very clean. The tail ring is nice and tight. I even cleaned both ends of the 18650 Im using in it. The Results? Lowest setting still does not work whatsoever. Next lowest setting no longer flickers out it flickers(not as badly as before)but stays on now. Next mode up has an occasional flicker where before it would also flicker out in a few seconds the two highest settings appear to work perfectly now before high mode also flickered out now there doesnt seem to be a problem at all. Turbo is nice a blindingly steady and bright. Strobe functions fine.

Also contacted Fenix themselves and according to them the distributor I bought it from is supposed to do any warranty work no matter how long its been since I bought the light. I got the light from Knifecenter which was a big mistake. My experience with their CS has been awful they will do anything they can to avoid having to do a return or repair or replace anything under warranty. I contacted KC back in October when I bought the light about this issue a couple of times only to get no response both times. Should they continue this charade Ill be reporting my experience directly to Fenix. This is ridiculous I bought the PD35 because they were having a sale at the time. Ive spent enough money at KC to put at least one of their kids through college the least they could do is perform warranty work or replace the light as they agreed to do when they became a Fenix dealer.

The light is better now but still broken. Maybe I need to take apart the switch and clean it piece by piece?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 17, 2015)

oh and the threads were totally dry. Used Nitecore SG7 silicone grease and lubed up the dry O rings and threads. Screwed back together like a champ


----------



## blah9 (Jun 17, 2015)

It sounds like you have pretty thoroughly troubleshooted the issue. Unfortunately I don't really have many other ideas. Cleaning the inside of the switch might help too, but that might make it more difficult to get warranty service depending on what's involved.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Fenix actually has a tech helping me via email. So far so good. Next step is to take the switch apart and clean it piece by piec


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 18, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Fenix actually has a tech helping me via email. So far so good. Next step is to take the switch apart and clean it piece by piec


Take pictures as you do that Please CC.
It'd be interesting and educational.


----------



## blah9 (Jun 18, 2015)

That would be great! I'm also kind of surprised that they're encouraging you to take it apart. That's cool!


----------



## Hacken (Jun 24, 2015)

I just placed a order on the pd35 2014 edition along with a fenix 3400mah battery thru fenix-store. I thought it was difintely time to upgrade from my old tk11 r5 I've been using for years. First thing I am doing when I receive the light is cleaning and relube it with nyogel and removing the ugly clip. Can't wait... been so long since I've ordered a new light.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 24, 2015)

New PD35 Tactical 1000lm version is out. Interesting, but not for me.


----------



## blah9 (Jun 24, 2015)

markr6 said:


> New PD35 Tactical 1000lm version is out. Interesting, but not for me.



Yeah, it looks nice, but I have no reason to upgrade over my PD35vn. I wouldn't mind picking it up if I didn't already have one though.


----------



## Hacken (Jun 24, 2015)

So 40 lumens is suppose to make a difference.. this is starting to be like a cellphone war.. every 6.months comes out a new light which is the same with little tweak..blah!


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 24, 2015)

Hacken said:


> So 40 lumens is suppose to make a difference.. this is starting to be like a cellphone war.. every 6.months comes out a new light which is the same with little tweak..blah!


Couple things but nothing worth getting excited about IMO.
New led, slightly higher output and run times. 
Tactical mode, not sure if an advantage to non Leo.
Different shaped head sans chilling fins with a new metal button that I'm suspect of just like folks were when the first rubber side switches came along. Time will tell. 

Looks like official support for twin 18350?, I'm not sure if that is on 14 model or not.

Edit to add, I'm still going to snag one, once they're on my retailers shelf. Just got two 14 models I'm happy with still. So in addition really.


----------



## Rinspeed (Jun 25, 2015)

Awesome review, as I've told you before Selfbuilt, and I would just like to add my two cents worth as my opinion only . Great light with very good output and high quality construction. My only two faults with it, and they are small, is the low is not quite low enough for me and the side switch is rather tough to find in the dark. Other than that it's a very solid choice at the price point.


----------



## InspectHerGadget (Jun 26, 2015)

Flickering seems a common issue. I had it with my Thrunite TN-12. I had the tail assembly apart and cleaned it, used other batteries but the flickering would just happen randomly. I'm waiting for my warranty replacement.

it looks to me like the tail assemblies are similar on both. My guess on mine is a fault in the side switch.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 26, 2015)

InspectHerGadget said:


> Flickering seems a common issue. I had it with my Thrunite TN-12. I had the tail assembly apart and cleaned it, used other batteries but the flickering would just happen randomly. I'm waiting for my warranty replacement.
> 
> it looks to me like the tail assemblies are similar on both. My guess on mine is a fault in the side switch.


PD35 flicker, when?
As far as I've saw, no flickers and turbo always works.

Maybe I should stay oblivious lol, nah I want to know.

Edit, doh, never mind me, I see it's about the TN duh.
Wonder what happened with CC74 and his switch issue?


----------



## Hacken (Jul 2, 2015)

Just got the pd35 2014 edition yesterday and did a test tonight. This thing is awesome for its size. Might be getting another one as well..but I just hate the clip. I took off the clip to see how it would look but damn!.. it looks weird without it also..just left it on. Blah!..


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 2, 2015)

Hacken said:


> Just got the pd35 2014 edition yesterday and did a test tonight. This thing is awesome for its size. Might be getting another one as well..but I just hate the clip. I took off the clip to see how it would look but damn!.. it looks weird without it also..just left it on. Blah!..


Congrats, its a nice light.
New version is hitting shelves in a week or so, just so you know.

Not that I'd give up my 2014s, ymmv though. 
I just bought my pair a month ago, I'll need a new model eventually. 
Have a great night to go with your light.


----------



## Hacken (Jul 2, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Congrats, its a nice light.
> New version is hitting shelves in a week or so, just so you know.
> 
> Not that I'd give up my 2014s, ymmv though.
> ...



I didn't get why they made another tatical pd35 model @ 1000 lumens. I don't see no point of that one. I do like these 3400mah fenix batteries though but just quite pricey at the moment. I don't know why but I've always been a big fenix guy for 10yrs now already. I bought two eagletac in the past and I didn't like the cheap quality built nor how the beam came out but their customer services is top notch though.

Anyways.. can't wait til dark..taking this thing for another tour in the woods.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 2, 2015)

Hacken said:


> I didn't get why they made another tatical pd35 model @ 1000 lumens. I don't see no point of that one. I do like these 3400mah fenix batteries though but just quite pricey at the moment. I don't know why but I've always been a big fenix guy for 10yrs now already. I bought two eagletac in the past and I didn't like the cheap quality built nor how the beam came out but their customer services is top notch though.
> 
> Anyways.. can't wait til dark..taking this thing for another tour in the woods.


+1
Do tell how you like it after trying it in the dark of night.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 4, 2015)

took apart my defective PD35 tail switch and cleaned it then put back together. Still having same issues. No low mode and the next two modes flicker. Did the paperclip test bridging the end of the battery cell to the bare end of the tube and the light will come on just still wont do low mode still having flickering issues. Light is now on its way to Fenix' repair guy in New York. Turn around time is 4-7 weeks. New TAC35 shows up Monday so plenty to hold me over. Very interested in how the TAC is going to be.


----------



## leonardo4358 (Nov 20, 2015)

It can get very warm when running at the 4th and 5th intensity setting for more than a few minutes, though not too hot.


----------



## leonardo4358 (Nov 20, 2015)

It can get very warm when running at the 4th and 5th intensity setting for more than a few minutes, though not too hot.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yay its the original PD35 thread again! Just to update what I had posted about my original "850" losing its bottom 3 modes. I contacted Fenix themselves. They asked for the serial number off the light which I gave them. They then sent me an address in New York state for warranty repair which was pretty surprising I thought itd have to go to China. Off the light went to New York. I had the light back in LESS than 14 days nearly totally rebuilt and working just as good as new!!

I used this review to drive as much output out of the light as I could and used CR123's for awhile but man does this light devour CR123's. Time has passed though and now I have a stack of new Keeppower and Orbtronic 3500mah 10amp GA's. Noticed the CR123's I had in it were going dull last night. Charged up a Keeppower 3500mah GA and MAN what a difference! These new 3500mah 10 amp GA's feed just about any light whatever it needs and they hold their charge.


----------

